# Strange/funny/dry/dark humor movies



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

I like them. 

The Lobster was excellent for strange funny. 

Best in Show for dry humor. 

American Psycho for dark humor. I was appalled the first time watching and have laughed my ass off from times 2-11. 

Your suggestions.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 26, 2018)

I was going to form a list... But something tells me we have seen a lot of the same films...

Fight Club is probably my favorite movie and perhaps one of the best films ever put together...

I own around 1000 dvds...


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I was going to form a list... But something tells me we have seen a lot of the same films...
> 
> Fight Club is probably my favorite movie and perhaps one of the best films ever put together...
> 
> I own around 1000 dvds...



I agree about fight club!

but this isn't a "favorite movie" or "best movie" thread. And fight club doesn't fit into any of the aforementioned genres:

strange/quirky funny
dry humor 
dark/black humor


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

shit man devils rejects, house of a thousand corpse...


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> shit man devils rejects, house of a thousand corpse...



 there's s a subtle difference between black comedy horror and straight up horror that I think you aren't tracking with. 

Do you consider these movies to be comedy?

i have no interest is straight up horror movies. Films like Army of Darkness are more my speed. Also Get Out. That type of dark comedy. 

Bruce Campbell is the man.


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 26, 2018)

Dead Alive

Burn After Reading

Hot Fuzz


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 26, 2018)

Fargo

_"Prowler needs  a jump..."_


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 26, 2018)

I love "The Machinist"... Pretty dark... (To me at least).


----------



## stonetag (Apr 26, 2018)

Most Quinton Tarantino movies.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 26, 2018)

The Men Who Stare at Goats!


----------



## RISE (Apr 26, 2018)

One of the more underrated movies I like is "Cabin Fever".  Eli Roth in general makes some pretty good dark comedies.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Most Quinton Tarantino movies.



Seen them all and I enjoy them. But not quite what I'm getting at.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Fargo
> 
> _"Prowler needs  a jump..."_



This nails it. Strange. Dark. Hilarious. Quirky. steve buscemi.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Evil Dead: Army of Darkness

I hear Swiss Army Man could fit the bill.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 26, 2018)

Fight Club is a dark comedy.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Evil Dead: Army of Darkness
> 
> I hear Swiss Army Man could fit the bill.


 Love Army of Darkness.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Fight Club is a dark comedy.



My apologies Dan. It is, you're right.

For some reason it's jut not the type of feel of film I'm meaning to describe.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 26, 2018)

Not sure if it's is more dry or more dark , but thought What We Do in the Shadows was great.

On why vampires prefer virgin blood....

"I think of it like this: If you were going to eat a sandwich, you'd just enjoy it more if you knew no one had F--cked it"


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> there's s a subtle difference between black comedy horror and straight up horror that I think you aren't tracking with.
> 
> Do you consider these movies to be comedy?
> 
> ...



misread the title dude


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 26, 2018)

The Grand Budapest Hotel is a uniquely odd, but humorous movie.

Lost Highway, and Blue Velvet are two gems. Weird, dark humor, surreal and borderline uncomfortable, but you just can't turn it off. Two of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2018)

how about Hudson Hawk with bruce willis. strange but good movie


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Not sure if it's is more dry or more dark , but thought What We Do in the Shadows was great.
> 
> On why vampires prefer virgin blood....
> 
> "I think of it like this: If you were going to eat a sandwich, you'd just enjoy it more if you knew no one had F--cked it"


It was funny for sure. 


Gibsonator said:


> misread the title dude


No worries


Battletoad said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel is a uniquely odd, but humorous movie.
> 
> Lost Highway, and Blue Velvet are two gems. Weird, dark humor, surreal and borderline uncomfortable, but you just can't turn it off. Two of my favorites, for sure.


Yes, Grandbudapest nails it. 

Blue velvet has now been recommended to me twice. Going to watch it. Thanks.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 27, 2018)

The Royal Tenebaums






Drowning Mona


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> The Royal Tenebaums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Havent seem drowing Mona. Liked the RT also life aquatic was funny in a similar vein.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far. 

If if you like these types of films I highly suggest the Lobster.


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 28, 2018)

Swiss Army Man, Groundhog Day, Fargo, The Big Lebowski, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, The Greasy Strangler, anything Wes Anderson, In Bruges, Office Space, Evil Dead 2, American Psycho, World's Greatest Dad


----------



## PFM (Apr 28, 2018)

Waiting.

All time classic.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2018)

Does "Very Bad Things" and "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang" fit into dark comedy?


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> I like them.
> 
> The Lobster was excellent for strange funny.
> 
> ...



The Lobster was nuts! I had no idea what we were about to watch, other than the title, and was blown away by the fact that I got to watch a truly original movie for the first time in a long time. 

The Cohen brothers’ remake of True Grit is pretty dark and absolutely hilarious. No Country for Old Men too.


----------



## Beezy (May 20, 2018)

If you haven’t seen the aforementioned American Psycho, or if you have, this is the best scene for me.

https://youtu.be/cISYzA36-ZY


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (May 20, 2018)

I think The Worlds End is the best. Its main actors are from shawn of the dead and Hot Fuzz. Simon Peg and Nick Frost being the main two.


----------



## shanemario (May 21, 2018)

Few Years ago I saw this movie 'The Mummy' looks more horror movie for me.


----------



## iwanthotcocoa (May 25, 2018)

not dark, more so pathetic, "everything must go"


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

Lots of new freaks on UG since this thread. 

Recommend me movie. 

Wes Anderson seems to be the king of this genre when it comes to my tastes. Actually watched dejaarling limited a while back for the first time. 

Excellent. 

Joker fit the bill nicely too. 

Oh, blue velvet was a trip.....


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 12, 2020)

Hard Candy......Cable Guy


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2020)

"The Perfection" might hit the mark fer ye.

_"When troubled musical prodigy Charlotte (Allison Williams) seeks out Elizabeth (Logan Browning), the new star pupil of her former school, the encounter sends both musicians down a sinister path with shocking consequences."_


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2020)

"Uncut Gems" is Adam Sandler's finest hour (can't believe I'm saying that about any Adam Sandler movie). 

The entire film is pure anxiety fuel, with just a bit of dark humour scattered in periodically.

_"A charismatic New York City jeweler always on the lookout for the next big score makes a series of high-stakes bets that could lead to the windfall of a lifetime. Howard must perform a precarious high-wire act, balancing business, family, and encroaching adversaries on all sides in his relentless pursuit of the ultimate win."_


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

The misssus and I chose https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knives_Out_(film)
over Uncut Gems the other night. 

Highly recommend. Dark, weird, quirky and suspenseful. 

Thanks for reminding me about UG


----------



## Rydog (Feb 12, 2020)

"The art of self defense" 2019 Jesse eisenberg 

Definitely strange and dark.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

Rydog said:


> "The art of self defense" 2019 Jesse eisenberg
> 
> Definitely strange and dark.




Really really good. I had forgotten even though I saw it twice. 

Better the second time. Ending is amazing.


----------



## Rydog (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Really really good. I had forgotten even though I saw it twice.
> 
> Better the second time. Ending is amazing.



Yeah, I really enjoyed it and I'll be watching it again soon.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> I like them.
> 
> The Lobster was excellent for strange funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2020)

Have you seen Masterminds?  Dry AF


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Have you seen Masterminds?  Dry AF



Yooooo

I fukkking love that movie!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yooooo
> 
> I fukkking love that movie!!!




The scene where they are taking pictures kills me


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> The scene where they are taking pictures kills me



Lmfao.. I know.. hold on!!!!


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

**** I cant find the damn meme


----------



## Raider (Feb 12, 2020)

Tom Hanks in The burbs.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 12, 2020)

knightmare999 said:


> Dead Alive
> 
> Burn After Reading
> 
> Hot Fuzz



burn after reading is a good one just watched it last week


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Found it. Only took me 10 mins to dig through my screenies. Jesus.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2020)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Tater (Feb 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> there's s a subtle difference between black comedy horror and straight up horror that I think you aren't tracking with.
> 
> Do you consider these movies to be comedy?
> 
> ...



i laugh my ass off at devils rejects. Capt spaulding is hilarious if you ask me.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 13, 2020)

I don’t even know where to categorize it but Snatch was a ****ing crazy and hilarious movie. Just a strange cast of characters that fate brought together


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2020)

The Tater said:


> I don’t even know where to categorize it but Snatch was a ****ing crazy and hilarious movie. Just a strange cast of characters that fate brought together



I really enjoy Guy Richie’s films. I don’t think they fit the bill for this thread. 

If you haven’t seen Lock Stock, it’s a classic.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Feb 13, 2020)

I tried to restrict these to movies that made me laugh but also made me feel like a bit of a dick for laughing.

“Bernie”, with Jack Black playing a homosexual mortician... classic.
“What we do in the Shadows” probably the least ‘dark’ but still good 
“Heathers” with Christian Slater and Wynona Ryder is hilarious if you’re in the right mood.
”The Foot Fist Way”... early Danny McBride, Cringy but funny

Dunno how you feel about Jared and Jerusha Hess movies but “Gentleman Broncos” is wonderfully insane and they’re always very dry. 

TV shows: if you’ve never seen “The Maxx” from MTVs oddities, do yourself that favor. 
“Joe Pera talks with you” is another one, strangely funny, almost to the point of mocking a disability, but still manages to be genuine and somewhat wholesome, all around odd


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2020)

“I shot her with the armadillo gun!!”

Bernie is really good. 


These are good reminders and I have a list of movies In the cue now.


----------



## bvs (Feb 13, 2020)

Borat is an all time classic, he was trolling well before it was an internet thing haha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 14, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> burn after reading is a good one just watched it last week



Great suggestion I totally forgot about it


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

lastcaress83 said:


> I tried to restrict these to movies that made me laugh but also made me feel like a bit of a dick for laughing.
> 
> “Bernie”, with Jack Black playing a homosexual mortician... classic.
> “What we do in the Shadows” probably the least ‘dark’ but still good
> ...



Any danny mcbride is fukkin amazing.

Did you watch his show VP and the righteous gemstones?  I think that's what it's called.  Fukkin brilliant!


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

You guys gotta add It's always sunny too the list too...


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Steroidify Rep (Feb 14, 2020)

"13: Game of Death" is a Thai movie that's pretty crazy and dark. Sometimes funny too... 

As for disturbing goes, "The Poughkeepsie Tapes" is haunting.


----------

